# 1-17



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Fun day. 25+ fish. Mostly 2-3lbers. Didn't get anything over 3.5 today but had fun, and dinner secured.


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

Nice catch Jesse!


----------



## fleaflicker (Jul 24, 2014)

Great day!


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice day for sure. &#55357;&#56351;


----------

